# THE MALE VIEW



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear All,

An important aspect of the new book will be much more insight into the experiences and role of the male in treatment. Can anyone help with this?

Regards,

Peter


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Just putting this at the top again. Come on lads!!

Peter



peter said:


> Dear All,
> 
> An important aspect of the new book will be much more insight into the experiences and role of the male in treatment. Can anyone help with this?
> 
> ...


----------

